
Taboola and Outbrain merge in $850M deal to take on Google and Facebook - Yuval_Halevi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/taboola-outbrain/
======
GoRudy
I'm fairly certain this is a net terrible for publishers.

The only leverage publishers had besides saying no was to be able to move
between Taboola or Outbrain to leverage better payouts from the other side.

